# Houston TX Craogslist bunny need rehoming



## Mrs. PBJ (May 11, 2008)

http://houston.craigslist.org/pet/676901584.html

This bunny needs a new home I emailed for information on him waiting for a responce. He looks young in the picture. So I am figuring easter bunny not sure yet.

If anyone might want to help this little guy that would be great. I will get info and post it here.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 11, 2008)

he is a year and half real good guy he is not fixed also a good stud not mean at all i just dont have the time any more for him i also just rehomed all 3 of my dogs please let me know if still intrsted??THANKS!!!!!



This is the email I got from him.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 11, 2008)

I asked him for some more info this is what he sent

His diet consists of some timothy hay a few times a week and pellets 12 oz a day only, and water. A fewcolored block toys to play around with andNO fresh vegies.It is not recommended to give any netherlands any vegies, it is not good for them... No the cage he was in was just to take the picture in. He has been to the vet once for a health check up, really there is no need to take the rabbits to the vet unless you notice he is sick. He is free roaming and we have him inside. If you decide to take him I will give you the portable pet crate he was in the picture. If interested please get back with me with a contact number. Thanks!


----------



## gentle giants (May 12, 2008)

Holy crap. I wish I wasn't so far away, this bunny needs help. Did you see all the gunk on his nose in those pics? And who on earth told him greens were bad for Netherland dwarfs?? Hay a "few times a week" and TWELVE ONCES of peelts a day?! Come on Texas members, we gotta help thisbunny out!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 12, 2008)

He wants a 50 dollor adption fee also I new this little guy needed help I can help transport if we have any takers. Ifr anyone can help I can get him out of there tomorrow but I can not keep him on a forever basis
A foster mabye I called my landlord she said if I keep it quite as she still ahs over her limit to just dont tell a soul she said but I cant afford anything for about a week 1/2 I get my check on the 21 I have a emergancy fund but that got wiped out with my ER visit



Ok I know things keep changing I emailed him and told him I could take him. If he will wave the adption fee I cant leave him there not knowing his condtion. If I can get a little help with finding this guy a perpendent home If I get him. I will keep yall up dated on what is happening I wont know for sure tell tomorrow


----------



## Pipp (May 12, 2008)

Sorry, but I fail to see where this bunny needs any help at all? I'm not seeing snot in the photo I'm looking at,am I missing something? He's in a carry case, the diet is pretty standard for a lot of breeders. This guy doesn't even qualify as a rescue. 

A $50 'rehoming' fee for an unaltered rabbit is not an adoption, it's a flat-out sale. 

And 'Chris' seems to do this a lot. Here are a few other recent ads on other sites.


_$15, Black netherland dwarf bunny/ rabbit
posted: April 29, 2008, 04:32 PM
I have a black netherland dwarf rabbit (doe). She is black, dont have time for her anymore with my busy schedule. I am asking 15.00 for a rehoming fee. I want her to go to a good home!!! Does not come with cage.


__Grey and white netherland dwarf rabbit/ bunny - houston ...__ Houston __TX__ 
...selling my lil pet thumper. he is a netherland dwarf *rabbit*. he is a rare color and very hard to ...or call. asking $35.00 does not come with cage. i am just selling the rabbit. chris 713-657-5321[/b] ...
backpage - 2008/04/26_

(And don't hold your breath that Chris will waive the rehoming fee, another ad for this bunny said 'For Sale: $50 firm'. 

I'd let this one be. I'm sure the bunny will be sold to agood home.

sas


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 12, 2008)

I do not see anything either thanks pipp he would not wave the fee

This morning I just cant afford 50 dollors twll the 21

Is it safe for a breeder to feed like that I thought they had to have hay all the time does it harm to rabbits in any way.Now I am just wandering why they feed like that.


----------



## gentle giants (May 12, 2008)

It was in the middle pic that it looked like to me his whole nose was crusty looking. I know it says he doesn't live in that carrier, but if the guy uses cedar in his regular bunny cages that might be why he looks snotty. To me, anyway, LOL. And I think $50 is a little silly, I agree that it looks like he does this often.

Don't worry, Chevy, I'm sure he will wind up in a good home somewhere. At least he is getting regular feeding, etc, he doesn't look skinny or anything. I know what you mean about the $50, I wouldn't be able to afford that either.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 12, 2008)

Well he found a home according to chris so I guess I really cant do anything about that. I hope he got a good home


----------

